# Home Haunt News & Reviews



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Where did it go? The last issue was last fall. By this time last year there were two issues. Miss it!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Perhaps you should contact them at [email protected]? I don't know if they still have sponsors for the online magazine.


----------



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

No kidding what happened? I remember seeing back in March on their facebook page that they said they were working on the new issue. And I thought I read somewhere that it was to be released on May 31st. What happened?

edit

Here it is from their facebook page

HomeHauntNews.com We are working on the new issue NOW! Do you want to be included in this issue? Shoot us an email at [email protected] with info / pics / questions. We like to include content from all levels of home haunters from beginner to long-time home haunter.
March 6 at 6:40pm

HomeHauntNews.com Major improvements and the next issue to be announced soon.
March 12 at 1:44am

HomeHauntNews.com The 2010 Season starts with Home Haunt News on May 30! Many enhancements and changes will be included for our new issue.
April 14 at 12:01pm

Dunno what's taking so long.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have been missing it to.


----------

